# A Billion Lives coming to Jozi, SA 16 September 2016



## Pixstar (27/8/16)

_
Two stars in A Billion Lives, Dr. Delon Human (Former President of the World Medical Association) & Dr. Derek Yach (Former Executive Director at the World Health Organization), grew up in South Africa. We are proud to announce that we'll have our African Premiere in their home country as part of the Jozi Film Festival in Johannesburg._

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Huffapuff (27/8/16)

First Vape Con and now this, does nothing happen in Slaapstad?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar (27/8/16)

Huffapuff said:


> First Vape Con and now this, does nothing happen in Slaapstad?!


I would be very surprised if they don't set a CT date for the film. He seems to book new premiers as he goes, hopefully he will get it to CT and KZN too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (27/8/16)

Huffapuff said:


> First Vape Con and now this, does nothing happen in Slaapstad?!


And it coincides with the Jozi Film Festival.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (27/8/16)

Please get people to request a screening in your area by contacting:
_Baxter@AttentionEra.com for information on international screenings._
Currently as it stands, after Joburg they're heading to Toronto, Canada on 21 October so there's a very good chance he could set a premiere for CT etc...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (28/8/16)

Huffapuff said:


> First Vape Con and now this, does nothing happen in Slaapstad?!


The organisers probably tracked international vapemail as a means to determine where to screen the film, Winston Park didnt ring any bells and the next biggest number was Jhb.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (28/8/16)

blujeenz said:


> The organisers probably tracked international vapemail as a means to determine where to screen the film, Winston Park didnt ring any bells and the next biggest number was Jhb.



That was classic @blujeenz !
Lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (28/8/16)

Huffapuff said:


> First Vape Con and now this, does nothing happen in Slaapstad?!


Hehe, everything happen in Jozi. Vapecon, fresh politics and I hope some decent BF attys next.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (29/8/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------

